# possible suggestions / specific amp desire...



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

hello out there... I really hate being the "recommend me" guy, but I'm pulling up blanks on my current desires and I'm fresh out of ideas.

I'm somewhat limited out here on the east coast as to my vendors, it's pretty much L&M or nothing, which is running me out of options right now. So, I'm asking my fellow forum members for suggestions mostly on companies or amp models to check out that might fit the bill on what I want, seeing as I can't seem to find it myself.

The requirements I'm trying to meet are... (in no specific order)
head or light combo (50lbs or less?)
prefer lower power, 20watt ish, or a really good master volume.
2 channel
reasonable clean, I'm not too picky as long as it sounds "good"
main function is overdrive. I'm looking for a marshall-style eq to the sound
has to fit well in the mix of a 4 piece
I mostly play rhythm, some lead, so strong mid presence
I prefer a smoother gain structure, no fizz or fuzz
has to be somewhat compressed to get a good hardrock "chunk" on palm mutes
probably a more "classic" sound than modern...

yes, huge list, sorry...

Invariably, someone will ask what I play, etc etc. So, cover band, mostly 90's and newer. Hard rock or 90's alternative. Big wreck, foo fighters, Bush, etc etc... you get the idea. no metal, but newer heavy-rock sounds like Nickelback, Theory.

What I've tried? well, clean + pedals just isn't working for me anymore. I've had/tested several Mesa's, roadster, Mk IV, rectoverb. I haven't liked how I sound in the mix or too much gain. Orange rocker 30 worked well, but didn't jive with the volume, really had to crank it. Vox ac30, loved the cleans, can't handle the volume. various marshalls, mostly newer, have all disappointed in their tone at lower volumes. You get the idea.

Yes, I know I'm asking a lot, but I really don't know what else to look at. It's pretty bad when you start losing sleep over this stuff. One might even say that I should just shut up and play, which is true, but have no fear, that's exactly what I'm doing while still searching.

Again, thanks a tonne for any responses, everyone here is usually quite helpful. Even "won't happen" is better than nothing, right?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Traynor biggot here.....

try the YCS50 combo........switchable to 15 watts( I always leave mine on 15 watt setting) ......and as near as I can tell - easy to dial in all you have noted above......master volume - voicing settings - clean cleans and just broken up to filthy dirty's...2 channels.....relatively light I guess...well - maybe not really so light  (actually I think the YCS90 is lighter due to the speaker magnet - but the 90 is switchable down to 20 watts if I'm not mistaken).

VERY versatile amp!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds to me like you need a 15 to 20 watt amp (maybe less) that you can really overdrive....go back to the brands you liked best and try a lower powered model with similar features.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

does it have to be a tube amp? i love my roland cube 30x, more and more each day. my neighbors by now, wish i was a better guitarist, or would at least use the headphones more


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I play a lot of the same mid-90s stuff you listed, as well as Classic rock and some newer heavier stuff like Velvet Revolver, etc. and your description of what you're looking for in an amp basically describes the sound I get out of my JTM45. It sounds fantastic clean and definitely has a Marshall-style overdrive 

The only caveat is that it's not a channel-switcher, so you'll have to ride your volume knob to get your cleans. And for lower volumes, well, it's clean at first, then it get stupid loud. I use a THD attenuator for mine.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm watching this thread with great interest as I have been thinking of downsizing to one amp from two while covering all the territory that my two amps now cover.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, some good ideas so far, I especially like the idea to try lower-powered versions of what I've liked. However, there's not a lot of selection of items I've liked. I'm waiting for the new AC15 to show up at the local spot, excited for that. but still, they're not really a channel switcher and I've had trouble getting the "right" rock tone, though the ones I get are great. low powered Mesas are... rare, or usually lacking in features. I do like the new 5:25, but I'd prefer the 1x12 which I haven't found locally yet. and the trans atlantic was disappointing, but did lead me to Vox. As for Orange, there's really nothing under the Rocker30, except the TT(not my thing....)... but it's still a good idea, I'll just have to look harder.
I'd like a good older marshall, but yes, the single channel thing scares me cause I know that by the 3rd practice I'll be using it as a "clean" amp... old habits die hard...
and lastly, the YCS series didn't impress me at all, though every L&M employee goes "it's amazing! try it!". And I'm not a big digital fan, but I don't really care as long as I get the sounds I want. I've thought about the better digital stuff, just haven't really taken the time yet.

I'm not really afraid of cost if it does what I want, so don't be afraid to suggest something pricey or rare, any avenue is worth exploring...

and again, thanks for the comments so far, everyone's very helpful...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Trinity Amps - Trinity 18

Haven't played one, but on paper it looks like exactly what you need.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had a lot of luck with my Fender Prosonic. At first I used it as a channel switching amp, because it's got a great cascading gain option so you have a lot of control over the type/sound of gain you use on the drive channel. The normal channel sounds great too, especially with a touch of verb. The Prosonic combo has Reverb built in, and the head version does not. I use a Fender Tube Spring reverb unit for my Prosonic Head. 

The past couple of years I've been running the Prosonic with a THD hotplate and using only the clean channel though. I really like the clean channel turned up on this amp, it's different than most fenders. Gets really nice and crunchy. I set the clean channel for a light overdrive, then use a boost to take it over the top or roll back on the guitar volume to clean it up. 

The biggest problem with these amps is that they don't make them anymore. They have a bit of a cult following on the net and do pop up quite often though (EBay etc.). They're probably not for everyone, but may be worth checking out judging by the requirements you described.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been recommended the prosonic (and new supersonic) be a few people. haven't had a chance to try either, but I really should.
as for the trinity, I bet it would sound perfect, but I'm still not sold on non-channel switching amps... I'd really like to get between sounds easily. Mind you, with a master for the 2nd channel, that would be quite doable, right?

one more thing to try out, I guess...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you need a rack system. It's not as easily portable as a combo, but a nice little preamp (like a Peavey Rockmaster or ADA if you really want ultra versatility, or even a POD if you can stand the digitalness) into a decent solid state power amp (something new or an old Mosvalve for really cheap - even 20 watts a side is LOTS!) will give you ultimate control of tone and volume. A 2x12 or a pair of 1x12 cabs and some cables and you're in business.

edit--

I was just foolin' on ebay and ran across a Line 6 spider valve combo. That might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I've tried the spider valve, do dice on that one... 
I did some extra checks on the Trinity stuff... there's a 18watter with 2 channels (not switchable, but a/b would work) with a "master" on the gain channel, that might do it... or maybe I can find a vox with a master on just the top boost channel? who knows...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SkyFire_ca said:


> I've been recommended the prosonic (and new supersonic) be a few people. haven't had a chance to try either, but I really should.
> as for the trinity, I bet it would sound perfect, but I'm still not sold on non-channel switching amps... I'd really like to get between sounds easily. Mind you, with a master for the 2nd channel, that would be quite doable, right?
> 
> one more thing to try out, I guess...


The Prosonic _is_ a great amp, but I'd stay away from the Supersonic like it has the plague. I tried that amp a couple times and thought it was total crap.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If you don't mind a SS power stage, an old Fender Roc Pro might be the ticket...one clean and two OD voicings available, and they don't sound bad....usually can be found for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> The Prosonic _is_ a great amp, but I'd stay away from the Supersonic like it has the plague. I tried that amp a couple times and thought it was total crap.


I agree. They are very different amps.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

good to know... good to know...
I'm still waiting for one of the new AC15's to hit to local L&M, or a possible AC15 heritage, that might do the trick. I dunno, I really like the vox/marshall sound, as long as I can find a good wait to get some chunka sounds out of it... I know I'm really stuck on that, but it's a strange but pressing desire. Maybe if I could find an 18watt marshall (or clone) with good channel switching? something like a budda SD18? who knows...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what's your budget?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

spent some time today with a les paul studio thru a new AC 15....pretty impressive.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Stay away from Vintage 30s if you want to do low volume rock. Try to aim at cabs loaded with G12Ms for that purpose, which do double duty since not only will they sound better at lower power levels, but they're nowhere near as loud as V30s are in the first place. 

A heads up about Mesa combos...the MC-90s that come in Mesa combos are nice but they're more orientated for smoother sounds with more grunt... if you're into the AC30 sound and want a crunchy rock sound you'll probably be happier with G12Ms.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

G12M ... why do I think that's a greenback? good advice though... I realized long ago that speaks can really make or break the sound. So glad I ditched my old mesa cab...

as for the new AC15, tried on today... sounded great, but I was begging for more options... loop, multiple inputs (a la ac30) anything really... still, great option...

and lastly, someone asked about budget... I don't really have one, but the less I spend, the more other gear I can buy  but realistically, anything over $1200 and I'll have to give it some serious thought... not willing to go over $2k for what I'll use it for... (though, I shouldn't have to)


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

so, another update... I'm getting there... just put an offer in on a Trinity TC-15. it's a bare chassis from a kit, so the price is good and low. Already working out a custom cab from trinity for it, and got a line on a Vox heritage fawn 2x12... looks like I might be gettin my Vox on...  I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I'm hoping that even a vox through the right cab and get me some yummy chunka-chunka brit flavour. 
I did try the new AC15C first, but I just wasn't $700 inspired (taxes... taxes...) I think if I could get one used for around $500 I'd grab it just for fun...
Ahh well, wish me luck... and if anyone has used the TC-15 before, any recommendations on appropriate cabs, extension or combo, and speaker combinations to get me the rest of the way there?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

SkyFire_ca said:


> G12M ... why do I think that's a greenback?


No idea.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

hey now, cut me some slack 
Looks like I'm going to be the proud owner of a sweet TC-15 though... so yeah... suggestions for cabs/combo's? I'm tempted to order a combo 1x12 from trinity. I'm thinkin Mahogany in a Vox Heritage style... could be sweet... maybe load it with a nice old greenback (really like their tone...) or perhaps an eminence Red Fang, supposed to be killer in vox-style amps


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SkyFire_ca said:


> if anyone has used the TC-15 before, any recommendations on appropriate cabs, extension or combo, and speaker combinations to get me the rest of the way there?


Forum member ajcoholic I believe has a TC15 (along with some other Trinity amps). You could try asking him.


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

I am probably responding a little late but I just purchased a Marshall 1974x and it would be perfect for what you are after.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...try out a couple of blackstar amps. i think they have the gain structure you're looking for.


----------

